# Free classical/opera recordings on reel-to-reel, Washington DC area-



## timwhistler (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi-
I found 3 or 4 xerox boxes of reel to reel tapes a couple years ago, along with a card catalog filing system with the information of what's on each reel. Going by the cards I only recovered half or less of the original collection, I do not know where the rest went, the boxes were put out in the trash when I found them. The recordings I have seem to be mostly early 70's to 80's classical/opera performances recording of live concerts, usually recorded from a live radio show as far as I can tell.
I purchased on old reel-to-reel player and they sound absolutely perfect, I am not a great fan of opera/classical but I know that SOMEONE had put their heart into making and cataloging all these tapes and I just couldn't let them get thrown in the trash like that. I am hoping that someone out there is interested in having these tapes- they are free, I just sort of wanted to honor the memory of the person who made them by getting them to a good home where they may be more appreciated than they are here. 
Please don't ask who is on them or what specific show may be recorded- if they were a well known opera singer or classical musician in that era they are probably represented here somewhere!
I am also posting this in the recorded music forum.
Thanks for your time, I can be contacted by email at:
[email protected]

-Tim Whistler
Silver Spring, MD


----------

